# مكتبة مهولة من أبحاث و مقالات الهندسة الكيميائية



## eyadamk (23 يونيو 2006)

http://www.askache.com/inTech.htm


----------



## نورالاسراء (23 يونيو 2006)

شكرا ياخى وبارك الله فيك 
عن جد مكتبة رائعة اتمنى من الكل الاستفاده منها


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (23 يونيو 2006)

*ماده البولى يوريثان*

هل يوجد احد يفدنى فى هذا الامر وهو مادة ذات اساس( بولى يوريثان) لحقن الخرسانه والانفاق لوقف تسرب المياه الفورى


 وشكرا م حسام الدين ذيدان
 :32:


----------



## eyadamk (26 يونيو 2006)

سلام
البولي يوريثان مادة زي الفوم تتكون من ملدتين اساسيتين و blowing agent المادتين هما ابوليول و الاخرى اسمها و ايزو سيانيت ... في السابق كانت فريون 11 من جديد بعد مستلزمات البيئة الحديثة صارت سيكلوبنتان .... لها استعمالات كثيرة منها العزل الحراري للثلاجات و غرف التبريد ... اخرى مثل فرش السيارات....


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن من اى مكان اشتريها فى مصر 
وشكرا م حسام الدين ذيدان:32:


----------



## أبو ساره (28 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ ayadamk على هذه المعلومة وجزاك الله الف الف خير ،،،، ونرجو المزيد ،، مع تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## eyadamk (28 يونيو 2006)

في مصر ما بعرف بس في المانيا اعتقد Henckel بتصنعها ....


----------



## حسام الدين ذيدان (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا بس ممكن الايمال او الموقع الخاص او تليفون او فاكس ولك الشكر


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله عننا خير الجزاء اخي بوركت


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (30 يونيو 2006)

ياخى وبارك الله فيك 
عن جد مكتبة رائعة اتمنى من الكل الاستفاده منها


----------



## SALEH84 (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sihsss (21 يوليو 2006)

_شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_


----------



## engbilal (21 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ياخى وبارك الله فيك 
عن جد مكتبة رائعة اتمنى من الكل الاستفاده منها


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المكتبه


----------



## ramzi etaher (8 أغسطس 2006)

مشششششششششششكور أخي


----------



## engbilal (16 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ياخى وبارك الله فيك 
عن جد مكتبة رائعة اتمنى من الكل الاستفاده منها


----------



## حسام سعد (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamody_82 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .. و الله يعطيكم العافية على هالمكتبة الرائعة وارجوا منكم ان تزودونا بالكثير من البحوث المتعلقة بموضوع التاكل و ياريت بما يخص التاكل في الانابيب و الخزانات النفطية و شكرااااااااا


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## Eng.Foam (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*بولي يوريثان*

اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى البولي يوريثان فهو المتعارف عليه هو الاسفنج ..... اما ما تريده هو ماده ذات اساس بولي يوريثين اللي رح يفيدك اكتر هو انك تتصل بمصانع تصنع مواد عازله فهذه هي من تستخدم مثل هكذا مواد.


----------



## hakiche2000 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراا على هذا الجميل و اتمنى لك الخير كله


----------



## eslam128 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

thx so much
eslam128


----------



## البلاتين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا مكتبة رائعة في شتى المجالات الكيميائية ... لك كل الشكر ..



هذا مع تحياتي وإحترامي ..


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


شكراً جزيلا


----------



## hakiche2000 (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم أريد من زملائي في المنتدى برنامج NMR prediction وشكرا


----------



## makeyhashem (14 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور يالغالي يا أبن الغالي على هاي المكتبة .


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (22 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله ه فيكم على المجهودات الطيبه


----------

